# Is Software Engineer category open for PR in Canada?



## bhavik243 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi,
I am looking out for PR in Canada. I have done Masters in Computer Applications (MCA) Fulltime (6years of college - Grad + Masters) and have 5years work experience completely into IT Industry. I am currently working as a Sr. Software Engineer. My age is 29. I have scored 6.5 bands in IELTS (S:6.5; L:7; W:6.5; R:6).

Has Canada open Software Engineer requirements for PR. If not then in which programs like PMP I qualify?


----------

